# How old is the original and is there an original?



## Rhys (Apr 17, 2008)

Is this a photo of an old photo or is this a new photo taken recently?


----------



## ian5940 (Apr 17, 2008)

New photo?


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 18, 2008)

New, I think. The gun handle looks like plastic, and not enough grain. Might even say the lighting is 'modern'


----------



## Christina (Apr 18, 2008)

new.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 18, 2008)

It looks new to me. The softness/glow does not look like it was produced by an old lens.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 18, 2008)

New, The lighting is to even and bright


----------



## Rhys (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok. You nailed it - I'll have to try a harder one next time.

It's my stainless-steel Ruger SP101 .357 Magnum. The photo was taken in my house and the date - whenever the exif says it was but definitely last year. Heck i only bought that gun in 2006.


----------



## gpimages (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep the gun gives it away. The .357 shells laying next to it also. If they were .38s would make it more difficult to tell.


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 18, 2008)

if you were a S&W owner I would have expected better results, but not bad for a ruger.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol. Actually I own products from Kahr, Ruger and Colt.


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 18, 2008)

OK I wont go pro glock on you then.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 18, 2008)

I id'ed the gun before I even read the post, so that one really gave it away.  Good try, though.  To pull it off a little better, I would try an older looking model like a Blackhawk or Vaquero, with either .38 or .45LC shells.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol. I wonder what you'd have thought if I'd have put a Taurus Judge in, instead. That takes the .45 Long Colt or a .410.


----------



## bapp (Apr 18, 2008)

It wasnt just the Gun, I know nothing about guns (im Irish) and I still guessed New.

Old photos and normally scratched or marked, this ones near perfect!


----------



## ryan7783 (Apr 19, 2008)

the table did it for me - looks like laminate


----------



## Rhys (Apr 19, 2008)

Oddly enough - the table is real wood - not even fibre board/chip board.

Lighting was provided by an electric lamp on top of the base you see (which looks a bit like an oil lamp).

The pocket watch was a modern Chinese thing I picked up in WalMart for $6 for occasions when I'm at a fancy do and can't wear a wristwatch.

The wooden coasters might have been a big give-away as coasters are a relatively modern idea. Having said that we do have some cork table mats that belonged to my great grandmother that are falling apart.

The scratches are a good tip BUT my wife has some darned near perfect photos of her relatives from 150+ years ago.


----------

